# Haemonculus Wracks Combo



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

We all know what an interesting combo running a Haemonculus with a Wrack unit is. But is it worth it to run a Haemonculus with all your Wrack units or just one Haemonculus in your army to make those Wracks a troop. Yes, if you run Haemonculus/Wracks unit you have 2 pain tokens in that squad but is it really worth it? FC on Wracks is almost worthless. If you run the Haemonculus/Wracks unit is it really helpful to try and get Fearless as soon as possible or is a waste of points to buy more than one Haemonculus?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Depends on the list, IMO. In my experience, it isn't that difficult to fill all your FoC slots with DE - or at least enough that supplementary Haems are worth taking.

There is no 'wrong' answer.

Since you should be on a vehicle, however, Fearless is irrelevant. You don't want to be Fearless in combat, and you have decent Ld...to be honest, you maybe don't _ever _want to be Fearless.


----------



## tarnschaf (Jun 2, 2008)

i think FC for wracks are really good. rerolling to wound on T4 and I5 is something which will give you the edge over most marine squads and EQs especially with these 2 AP d6 flamers.

9 wracks = 18 attacks => 9 hits => 6.75 wounds => 2.25 dead marines without rerolling you got 1.5 dead marines. 
against orks you will get 4.5 dead fungi / 3 dead ones but you do not profit of your I5.

but i would recommand only to fit one squad with a heami and let the other one join a squad of wyches so they can tarpit any strong cc unit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

tarnschaf said:


> but i would recommand only to fit one squad with a heami and let the other one join a squad of wyches so they can tarpit any strong cc unit.


Nooo, never do this. Haemonculi don't have _Fleet_ and will slow the Wyches down a ton.


----------



## ChugginDatHaterade (Nov 15, 2010)

Id spread that feel no pain lovin around. Furious charge wracks are cool and all, and useful at times, but FNP warriors or whatever would be useful too.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Katie Drake said:


> Nooo, never do this. Haemonculi don't have _Fleet_ and will slow the Wyches down a ton.


The neat thing you can do with haems is have them join a unit and then leave it. When you split the unit if there is only 1 pain token you get to choose which of the gets to keep it, so the wyches can run off with the haem's token. Works great for incubi too, and 3+ armor with FNP and power weapons is just dead sexy.


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

DrinCalhar said:


> FC on Wracks is almost worthless.


Seriously? Is FC useless on Khorne Berserkers? Increasing from I4 to I5 against many armies is huge, allowing you to go first rather than strike simultaneously. And wait, increasing to S4 makes it so you now re-roll your 4+ poison to-wounds against anything with T4. Increasing your wound rate by 50% on many, many occasions. FC is better for Wracks than in it is for many, many other units.


TheKingElessar said:


> Since you should be on a vehicle, however, Fearless is irrelevant. You don't want to be Fearless in combat, and you have decent Ld...to be honest, you maybe don't ever want to be Fearless.


If you acquire a third pain token you can just eject the Haemonculus. I'd put any special weapons on the Upgrade Character for the Wracks rather than a Haem, since they have the same stat line and can't be picked out.


Culler said:


> The neat thing you can do with haems is have them join a unit and then leave it. When you split the unit if there is only 1 pain token you get to choose which of the gets to keep it, so the wyches can run off with the haem's token. Works great for incubi too, and 3+ armor with FNP and power weapons is just dead sexy.


Yeah, (the equivalent of) 2+ armor with power weapons is very sexy (especially at high initiative), but I've seen first hand the true problem with the DE dex and that is that it can't open vehicles fast enough. Everything in the dex is really good at assault, whether it's against Infantry, elites, or MCs. Vehicles give DE fits. Put those points and slots into Trueborn with Dark Lances or Blasters.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

TimberWolfA said:


> Seriously? Is FC useless on Khorne Berserkers? Increasing from I4 to I5 against many armies is huge, allowing you to go first rather than strike simultaneously. And wait, increasing to S4 makes it so you now re-roll your 4+ poison to-wounds against anything with T4. Increasing your wound rate by 50% on many, many occasions. FC is better for Wracks than in it is for many, many other units.
> 
> If you acquire a third pain token you can just eject the Haemonculus. I'd put any special weapons on the Upgrade Character for the Wracks rather than a Haem, since they have the same stat line and can't be picked out.
> 
> Yeah, (the equivalent of) 2+ armor with power weapons is very sexy (especially at high initiative), but I've seen first hand the true problem with the DE dex and that is that it can't open vehicles fast enough. Everything in the dex is really good at assault, whether it's against Infantry, elites, or MCs. Vehicles give DE fits. Put those points and slots into Trueborn with Dark Lances or Blasters.


No argument from me. But that doesn't automagically make it the best choice either. It's too situational.

But, like you said - more tank busting!


----------



## TimberWolfA (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree, not best choice. I haven't played as DE under the new 'dex, but based on my assertions I'd have to say that Wyches and Wracks are both solid, vying for your assault choice in your troops slots. Warriors are just inferior, except that they have some tank busting. I'm fairly sure that the lost assault strength from using Warriors over Wyches or Wracks won't allow for stable lists made up entirely of Warriors with Dark Lances in Raiders. 

I'm just saying that I'm not sure yet what the best choice for Troops slot is out of DE. I certainly wish that any of them were more capable of dealing with enemy vehicles or more survivable.


----------



## Forty Three (Jun 20, 2008)

but they are exactly that. Wyches can tarpit with an invul in CC and can kill hordes of weak enemies with plenty of attacks. Wracks are the most survivable with t4 and easier to get FNP, and are good in CC against higher T units. warriors can get lance weapons and have poison standard guns, so they're good at taking down vehicles. The three kinds are extremely differentiated.

43


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

TimberWolfA said:


> Seriously? Is FC useless on Khorne Berserkers? Increasing from I4 to I5 against many armies is huge, allowing you to go first rather than strike simultaneously. And wait, increasing to S4 makes it so you now re-roll your 4+ poison to-wounds against anything with T4. Increasing your wound rate by 50% on many, many occasions. FC is better for Wracks than in it is for many, many other units.


If you wander over to the Dark Eldar Mathcrafting thread you'll find that Wracks benefit least from +1S out of all the combat units in the codex. That's not to say that they don't benefit _at all_, just that Hellions and Wyches get more out of the second Pain Token than Wracks do. The I5 over I4 is nice, but again is only really useful against MEQs since you strike before GEQs and Eldar EQs need 5s to hurt you anyway.

Something that people may have overlooked is that you choose how to deploy after you know who you're facing. Since the Haemo is an IC he can attach to whichever unit you think best at the start of the game. If you have 9 Wyches and 9 Wracks in Raiders, he can go with either. Yeah, you lose some power from the second special weapon, but you gain flexibility.



TimberWolfA said:


> If you acquire a third pain token you can just eject the Haemonculus. I'd put any special weapons on the Upgrade Character for the Wracks rather than a Haem, since they have the same stat line and can't be picked out.


The downside being that the Acothyst can't have a Liquifier, and if you give him any weapon upgrade he loses the +1A bonus because he now has two special close combat weapons and must decide which one to use.

I run a unit of Wracks with a Liquifier/Venom Haemo and it has never performed poorly. The two flamer templates generally kill about 5 marines, allowing me to win the combat and leave 1-2 marines alive, which I can then finish off in their turn in order to protect myself from shooting. The only time they have not done well is when their turbo-ing Raider got shot down by bolt pistols and then they were assaulted by 12 Blood Claws with Fist. Mental note: Never turbo right up to a unit in the same way as Eldar do. It does not work. :laugh:

If I think it's needed, he can instead start turn 1 with my 15 Hellions and embark on the Wrack Raider in the movement phase.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

TimberWolfA said:


> I agree, not best choice. I haven't played as DE under the new 'dex, but based on my assertions I'd have to say that Wyches and Wracks are both solid, vying for your assault choice in your troops slots. Warriors are just inferior, except that they have some tank busting. I'm fairly sure that the lost assault strength from using Warriors over Wyches or Wracks won't allow for stable lists made up entirely of Warriors with Dark Lances in Raiders.
> 
> I'm just saying that I'm not sure yet what the best choice for Troops slot is out of DE. I certainly wish that any of them were more capable of dealing with enemy vehicles or more survivable.


My favorite pick for troop choice in the DE codex is 5 warriors with a blaster in a venom, with my second favorite being the same thing in a raider. The venom combo sports an obscene amount of anti-infantry firepower with a decent move and shoot weapon for using against vehicles.

It's the wyches that don't appeal to me that much. Strength 3 and no power weapons means that they're not that productive against any decent assault unit. 4+ invuln is nice, but considering they're typically going up against models with toughness 4 and 3+ saves it's not enough. When I fight wyches with my Orks every time they charge me they inflict minimal casualties and then get slaughtered in return. I have yet to be impressed. Wracks are slightly better off, but not by much.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

With the shardnets you're pretty much nerfing any return fire, however. Combine that with the agonizer and your number of attacks, and you do just fine. Do I wish that they could afford flails? Certainly, but their base stats make fairly decent lawnmowers, and against other assault troops the -1 A is going to be a huge boon.

And besides, they're troops. If you wanted something that has a wow factor look to bloodbrides,


----------

